# SE Michigan help needed March 2-4th



## Allor Outdoor (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey guys,
I am putting this post out there for anyone that is able to "cover me" for plowing service in the Milford, Commerce, West Bloomfield areas the weekend of March 2-4th. I was asked to stand up in a friend of mines wedding that weekend which is out of town and am trying to find a RELIABLE sub for that weekend.

The work can be handled with with a standard 7.5-8ft plow, and would take approx 5-7hours assuming we dont get hit with 10+ inches. No salt is needed, only plowing.

Please contact me at [email protected], or call me at 248-930-4526.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## GrandScapes (Jan 18, 2007)

Allor Outdoor;363855 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am putting this post out there for anyone that is able to "cover me" for plowing service in the Milford, Commerce, West Bloomfield areas the weekend of March 2-4th. I was asked to stand up in a friend of mines wedding that weekend which is out of town and am trying to find a RELIABLE sub for that weekend.
> 
> The work can be handled with with a standard 7.5-8ft plow, and would take approx 5-7hours assuming we dont get hit with 10+ inches. No salt is needed, only plowing.
> ...


We have some stuff in Milford and Wixom areas and could maybe lend a hand if its not to big of property. PM me some details if your interested.


----------

